# Xine en dvd's (opgelost)

## Dikkiedik

Ik wou dvdtje afspele met xine.. Makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan...

online gezocht naar stappen, stappen volg ik op:

Ik heb een symlink gemaakt:

```
ln -sf /dev/dvd /dev/hda
```

Dat is de juiste ide van mn dvd/cdrw station

ik heb lees en schrijfrechten want ik draai xine als root... (ik heb ook lees en schrijfrechten onder men gewone account, maar ik wou zeker zijn.. er kan altijd wat vaags aan de hand zijn waardoor je voor xine net weer geen lees en schrijfrechte hebt..)

maar dan krijg ik fouten:

```

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 01060000

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 04000000

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 02000000

video_out: throwing away image with pts 645695 because it's too old (diff:12182).

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 01060000

audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 04000000

video_out: throwing away image with pts 616374 because it's too old (diff:11358).

 
```

en dan nog een paar van die audio_decoder errors...

wat kan er aan de hand zijn?Last edited by Dikkiedik on Sat Jan 22, 2005 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackEdder

Hmm het is heel lang geleden dat ik dit gedaan heb, maar je moet in ieder geval dvd in je use flags hebben staan. Anders moet je xine-lib even re-emergen met dvd in je use flags

----------

## Dikkiedik

Hmm vaag.. dat was the mummy returns.

Nu probeer ik underworld en die speeltie wel af :S vaag

Ik neem dus aan dat dvd in mn use-flags voorkomt...

Nadeeltje wat ik heb ontdekt

Ik kan mn cdromdrive niet meer ejecten. Hij is niet gemount, maar wel gelocked...

Moet ik em met zo'n irritant prikkertje opene, brrr  :Razz: 

----------

## BlackEdder

das wel raar.. je kan eject emergen, misschien dat dat het wel doet.. Het kan ook zijn dat je cdrom nog wel in gebruik is... effe met 

```
ps ax 

of beter:

lsof | grep dvd                (cdrom)
```

 kijken of iets de drive gebruikt. Om een dvd af te spelen hoef je hem trouwens niet te mounten..

----------

## Q-collective

Huh? Weet je zeker dat /dev/hda bij je dvd station hoort? Die is normaal namelijk alleen voor harde schijven bestemd.

Typ anders even "mount" in je terminal om zeker te weten, of pleeg /etc/fstab raad.

----------

## Braempje

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Huh? Weet je zeker dat /dev/hda bij je dvd station hoort? Die is normaal namelijk alleen voor harde schijven bestemd.
> 
> Typ anders even "mount" in je terminal om zeker te weten, of pleeg /etc/fstab raad.

 Het moet niet per se een harde schijf zijn hoor, /dev/hda is gewoon wat er als master op de eerste ide cable hangt. Het is raar als je daar een dvd hangt, maar het kan   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dikkiedik

kheb een heel vaag systeem ja... kweetet

acer aspire 1700

hd = /dev/hdc

dvd/cd-rw = /dev/hda

maar waarom speeltie the mummy returns niet af??  :Sad: 

----------

## coax

Misschien niet direct een oplossing, maar heb je mplayer al eens geprobeerd?

Mplayer is in mijn ogen de vetste players die ik ooit gebruikt heb. Alle codecs zitten er ineens in, hij speelt vcd images, dvd images, vcd's, dvd's, quicktime, mpg, avi, onvolledige bestanden ...

Je kan zelfs films spelen zonder X te installeren...

----------

## coax

En voor je umount probleem kan dit misschien helpen:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Script_to_unmount_Busy_Devices

Heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd.

----------

## Woll0r

 *coax wrote:*   

> Misschien niet direct een oplossing, maar heb je mplayer al eens geprobeerd?
> 
> Mplayer is in mijn ogen de vetste players die ik ooit gebruikt heb. Alle codecs zitten er ineens in, hij speelt vcd images, dvd images, vcd's, dvd's, quicktime, mpg, avi, onvolledige bestanden ...
> 
> Je kan zelfs films spelen zonder X te installeren...

 

Tenminste, als uw systeem geen Athlon Thunderbird is... Daarop werkt m namelijk niet... En ik vind dat Mplayer vrij traag is in vergelijking met Xine...

----------

## coax

Dan zal het inderdaad aan het systeem liggen, want bij mij is mplayer dan weer sneller. (Bijne onmiddelijke respons tijden)

Aan de videokaart kan het niet liggen, want ik heb hier maar een geforce2 in steken.

----------

## Dikkiedik

Maar hoe komt et nu dat ik met xine de ene dvd wel kan bekijken en de ander niet?

Kan ik hier nog extra codecs voor installeren/emergen op een of andere manier?

Ik heb niet meer dan die foutmeldingen hierboven...

Acer aspire 1700 3.06 ghz 512 mb intern en wanneer ik een film wil afspelen met xine heb ik direct response.. mplayer heb ik ook al eens geprobeerd maar dat was me teveel commandline gedoe. Xine = vrediger  :Razz:  Vind ik....

----------

## BlackEdder

start xine-ui is vanuit xterm ofzo op om te kijken wat voor melding die geeft zodra je die dvd probeert af te spelen. Kan een idee geven wat er mis is..

----------

## Q-collective

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> Maar hoe komt et nu dat ik met xine de ene dvd wel kan bekijken en de ander niet?

 

Ik quote maar even de FAQ op de Xine site

 *Quote:*   

>  Newer xine (1.0.x) releases come with a full-featured DVD plugin that should be able to handle any unencrypted, non-locked DVD with full menu navigation support. No external plugins are required anymore here.

 

----------

## Darkness

Heej, ik had vroegah ook problemen met dvd spelen (deed gewoon niks) heb je in de settings al eens naar je dvd device gekeken.

Xine -> Settings -> Setup -> Media (tabje)

Device en Raw device for DVD playback even op je DVD speler afstemmen (/dev/hda dus)

dvd's hoef je imho niet te mounten!

 :Very Happy: 

Mplayer maakt gebruik dacht ik van de xine library dus tis onzinnig om die te installeren als je xine-ui hebt. Suc6

----------

## Dikkiedik

```
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.9.23.

(c) 2000-2003 The xine Team.

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

Cannot open display

```

Xine wil niet starten vanaf xterm :-/ ... Maar ik zit nu op de xine-hq website een beetje te lezen over encrypted en locked dvd's, dus ik zal eens zien hoe ver ik kom.

----------

## coax

Typ eens "xhost +" voor je het opstart? (als gewone gebruiker)

----------

## Dikkiedik

bash command not found.

En ik heb nog iets... Ik had gxine ge-emerged voor die mozilla plugin..

En ik weet niet of het er iets mee te maken heeft, maar opeens zegt

xine dat hij van dvd:/ geen plugin heeft!!!!

En ook nog eens dat er geen data te vinden is op /dev/dvd...

Moe wordt je dr wel van zeg

----------

## h.u.n.t.e.r

Dikkie; ik had net hetzelfde. chmod o+r /dev/hdc en het was opgelost.

----------

## Q-collective

 *Darkness wrote:*   

> Mplayer maakt gebruik dacht ik van de xine library dus tis onzinnig om die te installeren als je xine-ui hebt. Suc6

 

Het is eerder andersom, Xine maakt gebruik van de win32 codecs van mplayer, afaik maakt mplayer totaal geen gebruik van xine-lib

----------

## Rainmaker

die MAGIC_COOKIE kun je ook oplossen door als root:

cp /home/mijnlievegebruiker/.Xauthority ~

te doen

----------

